# TNT Awesome Tomato Salad



## Jeni78 (Jun 22, 2009)

I made this for lunch today and it was wonderful!

The Mothership Tomato Salad

Very easy and simple.

I didn't follow the recipe exactly as I didn't have everything on hand and didn't want to run to the store.

My substitutions were balsamic vinegar, dried oregano, garlic powder, red pepper flakes and I used all roma tomatoes.

I did soak them in the sea salt - putting more salt on than I thought I should, they turned out great.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm so glad you posted this.  I LOVE a good tomato ANYTHING in the summer!  Only one thing annoyed me....I read the recipe using his accent


----------



## Jeni78 (Jun 22, 2009)

I've never heard of "Jamie at Home" ! But it seems like he must be popular or known or something.

Where is he from that he has an accent?


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 22, 2009)

Do you remember The Naked Chef?...Jamie Oliver?  The Naked Chef was his first TV show, I believe.  He's from England and has the most delightful way of speaking.


----------



## Jeni78 (Jun 22, 2009)

I have heard of the naked chef but I have never seen it. Sounds good!


----------



## GrillingFool (Jun 22, 2009)

Sounds good. What confuses me is the salt..
He says something about people being scared to use this much salt... but it all drips off...

Then he says to season them with a "good pinch" of salt. Hmm, MY pinch of salt is nowhere near enough to have people worrying... then I am to season again.

Hmm, even TWO pinches of salt, to me, means MAYBE half a teaspoon. That's infinitesimal compared to two and a half pounds of tomatoes, isn't it?

The whole "pinch" as a measurement for a cooking show bothers me. One web reference calls it 1/16 of a teaspoon.
ok, rant over. you may return to your normally scheduled programming.


----------



## Jeni78 (Jun 23, 2009)

Oh I agree! The "pinch" thing had me confused.

I feel as though if I saw this chef on tv, I might become annoyed.

I love the british accent but I need clear directions!!!


----------



## CasperImproved (Jun 23, 2009)

I copy/pasted the original recipe, but I really don't know why. I've been doing this forever, minus the garlic. 

The two things I'd add is to let is set and marinade for at least an hour. Don't drain that juice! The juice combined with the dressing is my favorite part soaked up into a very fresh piece of bread.

Bob


----------



## sparrowgrass (Jun 23, 2009)

That is without a doubt my favorite way to eat tomatoes, and you do need a lot of salt.  I crush a garlic clove with a mortar and pestle, and add about 2 teaspoons of kosher salt to help grind the garlic into a paste.  I sometimes add chunked cucumbers and/or green peppers to the salad.

Can't wait til my tomatoes are ripe--but it will be several weeks.


----------



## backybay (Jun 27, 2009)

AWESOME!! it's time for lose my weight!!


----------



## bandonjan (Jun 27, 2009)

I love heirloom tomatoes and this sounds like a great salad to take to a 4th of July gathering. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Snoop Puss (Jun 28, 2009)

Jeni78 said:


> Oh I agree! The "pinch" thing had me confused.
> 
> I love the british accent but I need clear directions!!!



A pinch is a common measurement of volume in British cooking! It's as clear to us what he means as a cup is to Americans. We Brits have difficulty with cups - we look in the cupboard and see cups of all shapes and sizes. Which one should we choose? We end up buying special measuring sets with cups, half cups, etc. At least you don't have to buy special thumbs and fingers!

A pinch, by the way, is the amount of something in powder or grain form that you can pick up between the tips of your thumb and forefinger.


----------



## Jeni78 (Jun 30, 2009)

*My new favorite lunch*

Here's my new favorite lunch using this salad!


----------



## CasperImproved (Jun 30, 2009)

Jeni -

I love the soft boiled egg Jeni... Nice breakfast. So when are you inviting me over that early?

Bob


----------



## msmofet (Jun 30, 2009)

i have a measuring spoon set with a dash, smidge and pinch spoons.


----------

